# First impressions (and with limited experience)



## chrisstef

I was looking at these just the other night in the catalog. Thanks for the review!


----------



## JayT

I'm confused by the overly technical terms, like "futzed". 

Nice review. I haven't had the need of a scratch stock, yet, but would like to get one for the time when the need does come up. I can see several possibilities in some upcoming projects.


----------



## theoldfart

I have the catalogue next to me right now and you've answered all but one question. Where do I find the funds to pay for it?

Good and useful review, thanks.


----------



## bonobo

Speaking to the price, I think that with the exchange on the dollar, it's an amazing deal for folks in the states. I forgot to mention that it comes with 3 cutters. Two of the edges are profiled, one as a bead and the other as a groove but that leaves 4 blank edges, so I don't think I'd bother buying the set in the initial outlay.

I'll still probably make a larger version for deeper profiles following these instructions at Pegs and Tails

... but this purchase was an easy solution that satisfied my immediate needs nicely.


----------



## JohnChung

It is on my wish list…...


----------



## PaulMaurer

Making your own is not difficult or expensive.


----------



## bonobo

Hey Paul, how do you manage without a fence? Is the cutter extended that far out while you're using it?


----------



## daveyGTR

any chance you could take time to explain to me the purpose of this tool. I have been in the construction field for 15 years. Started by doing roofing and siding, then worked for a company doing insurance loss claims (water, fire, ice). I have been real interested in furniture building and re purposing old lumber but never really have had the time, but now that i do i am in the process of gathering my tools and setting up a nice shop, so will be asking alot of advice as well as researching threads threw out this forum.


----------



## PaulMaurer

bonobo- You could clamp a board in place for a fence. I just took many light strokes- after starting the grooves with a hand saw. 
The tool is a scratch stock, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scratch_stock


----------



## PaulMaurer

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/145802


----------



## Aidan1211

Stanley No. 66, cheaper just as good if not better and cool to own. I have a hard time swallowing the prices of most modern makers (Lie Nielsen almost justifies the price point by the superior machining) when there are tools out in old tool land that work awesome for less money. The Veritas is pretty at least!


----------

